# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  πληγωμενο περιστερι

## kosths

Γεια σας περπαταγα μια μερα στον δρομο και ειδα ξαφνεικα κατω ενα πληγωμενο περιστερακι στο οποιο ειχε κοπει η ουρα του και το πηρα και το πηγα στο σπιτακι που εχω μονο για να βαζω τα πουλακια μου το χειμονα μπορω να του παρω καποια βιταμινη που μπορει να το βοηθηση στο να μεγαλοσουν γρηγοροτερα τα φτερα του και αν μπορειται να μου προτηνεται καποιο φαγητο που τους αρεσει ειναι ενα πανεμορφο περιστερακι .μπορει να γινει καλα ετσι δεν ειναι απλα πρεπει να περιμενουμε να μεγαλωσουν τα φτερα του πρωτα ε? "fullyhappy" περιπενω συμβουλες σας

----------


## tonis!

Βαλε μας μια φωτογραφια!!!



[marq=right:3nya3bj9] ::   ::   :sad:   ::   :: [/marq:3nya3bj9]

----------


## jk21

επικοινωνησε αυριο πρωι πρωι με την ανιμα

http://www.wild-anima.gr/component/opti ... 1/lang,el/

ενω εδω μπορεις να διαβασεις τι πρωτες βοηθειες μπορεις να του δωσεις

http://www.wild-anima.gr/content/view/102/105/lang,el/

βαλτο σε ενα χαρτοκιβωτιο με ψιλοκομμενη εφημεριδα για το βραδυ στο οποιο θα εχεις κανει τρυπες να παιρνει αερα

πρεπει σιγουρα να τους παρεις αν θελεις να ζησει το πουλακι! δεν ειναι ευκολο να το κρατησεις  .πιθανοτατα εχει και καποιο προβλημα απο συγκρουση με αμαξι ή εχει δεχθει επιθεση γατας

----------


## Antigoni87

Και περιμένουμε φωτό μήπως καταλάβουμε τη φύση του τραυματισμού... Πες μας τι σου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο στην ΑΝΙΜΑ!

----------


## kosths

τηλεφωνησα στην ΑΝΙΜΑ και τους περιεγραψα τι εχει το περιστερακι και μου ειπαν δεν ειναι τιποτα το σοβαρω θα γινει καλα μην το ταλεπορισεις αν δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο και οντως ευτηχως δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο μπορεσα και εγω να το δω απο κοντα και στην αριστερι του φτερουγα εχουν κοπει λιγα φτερα το ιδιο και στην ουρα και μου ειπαν οτι με λιγο φροντηδα θα γινει καλα μπορει να ζησει δηλαδη δεν ειναι κατι που απειλει την ζωη του απο την στιγμη που ειναι σε ασφαλες σημειο  θα προσπαθησω να σας βαλω μια φοτογραφια για να μου πειτε και εσεις την γνωμη σας αν και σας λεω δεν ειναι και κατι τοσο σοβαρω απο οτι μου ειπαν και το ειδα και εγω οκ? ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον και θα σας ενημερονω για την εξεληξη του ευχαριστω και παλυ φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"

----------


## jk21

κωστη αν τους ειπες οτι λειπανε φτερα απο το πουλι μου φαινεται πολυ παραξενο που δεν ενδιαφερθηκανε να το δουνε απο κοντα...ειδικα αν τους ανεφερες οτι το βρηκες και πληγωμενο   :sad: 
ή εστω μπορεσες να το πιασεις ακομα και χωρις να ηταν ιδιαιτερα πληγωμενο

----------


## kosths

μονο φτερα του λοιπανε δεν ηταν τραυματισμενο γιαυτο και δεν μου ειπανε να παω να το δουνε μαλλον ευχαριστω πολυ φιλικα κωστης "fullyhappy"

----------


## jk21

κωστα ενα περιστερι για να κατσει να το πιασεις το προβλημα του δεν ειναι μονο τα κομμενα φτερα.μπορει να ειναι απο κατι απλο μεχρι εσωτερικο χτυπημα ,που απο την ανιμα και να τους ελεγες οτι το βλεπεις να ειναι μια χαρα αλλα παρολα αυτα το επιασες,δεν υπαρχε περιπτωση να μην σου πουνε να το πας να το δουνε.για να σου το λεω ξερω.ή επεσες σε ατομο που δεν ειχε εμπειρια (χλωμο! ) ή δεν τους περιεγραψες πληρως τις συνθηκε ευρεσης του πουλιου ή σου ζητησανε να το πας γιατι δεν ειχανε ατομο να ερθει εκεινο και συ αρνηθηκες.

----------


## tonis!

μια φωτογραφια και αμεσα θα βοηθουσε πολυ!!!  :sad:

----------


## kosths

οκ παιδια θα προσπαθησω γιατι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το ποιασω και τρεχει μολης δει καποιον οποτε πρεπει να πεσει λιγο τρεξημο  "fullyhappy"   ::

----------


## tonis!

Κωστη τι κανει το πουλακι???ειναι καλυτερα???βαλε μας την φωτο που μας υποσχέθηκες!!  :winky:   ::

----------


## kosths

το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρα εχει αρχεισει και πεταει λιγο οσο για την φοτογραφια συγνωμη αλλα το σχολειο το φροντηστιριο τα αγγλικα μου επεσαν αυτην την εβδομαδα λιγο χαλια στο σχολειο αυτην την εβδομαδα γραφαμε καθε μερα και απο ενα τεστ στα αγγλικα φετος δινω για λοουερ και ειναι αστα να πανεαστα παιδια το σαβατοκυριακο που θα ειμαι λιγο ποιο χαλαρως θα την βγαλω την φοτογραφια αφου σας το υποσχεθηκα οκ παιδια σιγνωμη οκ? ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας παντος φιλικα κωστας  ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

::

----------

